# The most valuable lesson Remy taught you



## ppko (Aug 5, 2004)

What was the most valuable lesson Remy taught you personally, did he change your life in any way share some stories I would love to here them


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 5, 2004)

To be far more positive when I am teaching.  I am a stickler for technical exactness.  There are better ways to correct someone than telling them that they aren't doing it right.  One can be more positive.  A funny thing RP used to do is when a student was doing the move incorrectly, he'd say, "You can do that, too."  It took me years to figure this was his way of easing into a correction.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## ppko (Aug 6, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> To be far more positive when I am teaching.  I am a stickler for technical exactness.  There are better ways to correct someone than telling them that they aren't doing it right.  One can be more positive.  A funny thing RP used to do is when a student was doing the move incorrectly, he'd say, "You can do that, too."  It took me years to figure this was his way of easing into a correction.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


very cool, I wish I could have trained with Remy so that I to could have some stories,  I just started doing Modern Arnis , but I have always had respect for RP, and I have always heard that he was a great man.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 6, 2004)

"Make it your own!"

"Do your own work!"

"Do not worry, Foulino, about what everyone say. Just be happy!"

 :ultracool


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 6, 2004)

He told me, Don't look at the stick, look at my face, your instincts will tell you where the stick is.

SAL


----------



## Andrew Evans (Aug 7, 2004)

My lesson has to echo Paul's...

Some practitioners say things like that's not Modern Arnis because it's not like my Modern Arnis. This kind of reminds me of those political religious extremists in my neck of the woods who keep trying to stuff God into a box and keep telling me that their God is correct and mine is wrong, i.e. they know what God wants.

Letting the "only this is Modern Arnis" side dominate the Modern Arnis world without a dissenting voice would be a disservice to the art, as Modern Arnis is truely the art within the art. Someone once said I do Dirty Bastard Modern Arnis (because I mix in a lot of Chinese Kempo/Kajukenbo). I replied f- yeah!


----------



## clockexit (Aug 7, 2004)

Steak and lobster are good.Cordially Howard


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 7, 2004)

clockexit said:
			
		

> Steak and lobster are good.Cordially Howard


Hi Howard,

Thanks for posting and welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Palusut


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 8, 2004)

One time at a seminar we were doing a thrust/disarm after passing the stick downward towards the center line.

After working on it I basically got the concept of push/pull during the act of disarming.  I called the Professor over and asked if this was right.  He told "You've got it" and then he did it to me to make sure I understood that it was the motion of the disarm he was pleased with.  Then he pulled me aside and told me to keep this for myself and not show my students.

Another lesson that GM Remy taught me is that he was human as well, even though his arnis bordered on the magical.    

Mark


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 9, 2004)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Then he pulled me aside and told me to keep this for myself and not show my students.
> 
> Mark



Why would he not want you to show your students?


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 9, 2004)

I took it as always having an advantage over them.  Protecting the status of a teacher, or having something in case of a challange.

mark


----------



## ppko (Aug 10, 2004)

I am very glad that you all have shared this with everyone I would love to hear more


----------



## stickarts (Aug 11, 2004)

Prof. made my life better on many levels but to pick one thing; his encouragement and guidance when I opened my own school was what helped us to succeed.


----------

